# Mitfahrer Raum Balve/Neuenrade gesucht



## CrossX (11. Mai 2017)

Hallo zusammen, 

Ich suche Mitfahrer für möglichst regelmäßige Touren unter der Woche. 
Zur Zeit fahre ich meist alleine im Balver Wald und Umgebung rum. 
Tourenlänge ist so um die 30km mit möglichst viel Trailanteil, wobei es berghoch gerne gemütlich gehen darf. Und auch mal die ein oder andere Pause zum verschnaufen und Aussicht genießen drin sein muss. 
Ich will die Natur genießen und keine Stravarekorde knacken. 

Wer auch angesprochen fühlt, kann sich ja mal melden.


----------



## rubenson (4. November 2017)

Hi,

ist das noch aktuell? Ich bin aus Amecke, wohne aber noch nicht ganz so lange hier und suche noch jemanden, der sich hier und in der Umgebung auskennt. Bist du auch in Richtung Amecke, bzw. Sorpe unterwegs? Ich würde aber auch mal nach Balve rüberkommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ALF8 (19. März 2018)

Hier Hier


----------



## rubenson (19. März 2018)

Ja, dann lass uns mal was starten! Wann hättest du Zeit?


----------



## ALF8 (19. März 2018)

Oh lala.....also ich meinte ja den Herrn CrossX...aber sobald er es hier liest,können wir gerne mal los
Nen Guide wäre schon dufte....


----------



## CrossX (20. März 2018)

Servus miteinander.

Zur Zeit sitze ich die meiste Zeit mit Zwift auf der Rolle, um ein wenig Fitness für den Frühling aufzubauen.

Generell habe ich mich aber einer Gruppe aus Menden/Hemer angeschlossen, die auch meist im Balver Wald unterwegs sind.

Sobald das Wetter wieder etwas besser ist, können wir aber gerne mal eine Tour planen, wo ich die schönsten Trails zeige. Was fährst du sonst so? Eher Tour oder knackige Trails?


----------



## Bikeman (25. März 2018)

Hallo, 
grundsätzlich hätte ich auch Interesse. Was für Strecken werden gefahren? Ihr wollt ja sicher nicht ständig auf mich warten ;-) 
Viele Grüße aus Fröndenberg 
Thorsten


----------



## CrossX (25. März 2018)

Warten ist kein Problem. Allerdings sind die Strecken stellenweise schon technisch anspruchsvoll.
Steil, Absätze und auch mal die ein oder andere Spitzkehre sollten dich nicht verzweifeln lassen.
Andererseits kann man die Touren natürlich auch entsprechend der Teilnehmer entschärfen.

Was fährst du denn sonst so?

Jetzt wo es abends länger hell ist, können wir auch gerne mal in der Woche los. Zwei Stunden reichen schon für ein paar spaßige Trails.

Für die große Runde brauchen wir aber etwas mehr Zeit. Das sind etwa 35km und 1200hm. Bergab dafür ca 90% Trails


----------



## Bikeman (2. April 2018)

Ich hab dir mal ne PM geschickt.


----------



## CrossX (2. April 2018)

Im Moment sieht es Zeitmäßig eher schlecht aus bei mir, aber ich habe im Mai bei den vielen Feiertagen mal vor, eine schöne Tour anzubieten.
Was gefahren wird, entscheiden wir dann nach Teilnehmerwunsch. Von Endurorunde mit knackigen Trails bis gemütliche Panoramatour kann man ja alles machen.


----------



## ollibike (11. Mai 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
ist das hier noch aktuell?
VG Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeman (21. Mai 2018)

Gute Frage, morgen kommt mein neuer Dämpfer dann könnte es wieder losgehen.


----------



## CrossX (21. Mai 2018)

Am 31.05 um 9:30 mache ich eine Tour ab Balve Bahnhof.

Ca 32km und etwa 1200Hm.
Es wird gemütlich gefahren und ich wollte so viele Trails wie möglich mit nehmen.

Am du Lust hast, kannst du dich gerne anschließen.

Es wird allerdings keine Anfängertour, die Trails sind teils recht anspruchsvoll


----------



## rubenson (22. Mai 2018)

Klingt gut! Ich würde mich gerne anschließen!


----------



## ollibike (22. Juni 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
gibt es einen neuen Termin für die Tour ?
VG
Olli


----------



## ollibike (17. Juli 2018)

https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16927


----------



## sammy12300 (4. August 2018)

Hey,
steht mal wieder was an an Touren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (4. August 2018)

Bei dem Wetter? Höchstens mit dem Rad ins Freibad. 
Ich warte erst mal auf den Wetterumschwung, bevor ich mein Rad wieder aus dem Keller hole


----------



## sammy12300 (4. August 2018)

Och, ich finde man aklimatisiert sich so langsam. Ist ja am Gardasee auch  nicht anders. Bei uns fehlt eigentlich nur der große See und ein paar Höhenmeter und nen paar viele Steine


----------



## DaCrazyP (5. August 2018)

sammy12300 schrieb:


> Och, ich finde man aklimatisiert sich so langsam. Ist ja am Gardasee auch  nicht anders. Bei uns fehlt eigentlich nur der große See und ein paar Höhenmeter und nen paar viele Steine


Was ist denn mit dem Sorpesee ?


----------



## Potts (23. August 2018)

Moin,
da das Wetter wieder angenehmer ist, wie sieht´s aus mit einer Runde. Bin auf der Suche nach anspruchsvollen Trails im Raum Arnsberg. Würd mich gerne einer Runde anschließen.


----------



## IWA (27. September 2018)

hallo,
streckenprofil klingt super, höhenmeter und knackige trails! kenne mich in der ecke nicht aus, würde aber gern mal eine tour mitfahren. gibts wenn aus der ecke der mir das gebiet mal vorstellt?


----------

